# Looking for bluegills at Utah Lake?



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey all—

I'm new here, so I guess I should probably introduce myself. I'm Andrew, born and raised in Utah Valley. Got really into fishing in the last couple of years, but I've hardly done anything other than trout fishing.

I'm hoping to hit Utah Lake for the first time in my life (weird, I know) this coming Tuesday, and I want to target bluegills. I've done my research about waxworms, Berkley Gulp! Alive Maggots, and tube jigs. I'll probably try various combinations of them all.

My question for you is whereabouts should I look to find the gills this time of year? I've heard in Fall they go deeper? Should I look around cover; docks? And what parts of the Provo part of the lake (the State Park I think?) are good for finding them? I don't have any kind of boat or raft, so I'll be strictly shore fishing first time around.

I was going to go to Lindon Marina, but the algae bloom has me a little worried. I'll probably not bother hitting that part of the lake until the ice fishing season begins.


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

Most the places at utah lake where I catch bluegill at does not have water right now. Hopefully some one else can offer better advice on where. One place you can catch bluegill at in Orem is at Nielson grove park just south of the walmart. Also, I've had luck catching blue gill with Kastmasters in silver and gold.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fish around the docks at the State park. Work the areas right next to the pilings and the structure with a small jig tipped with worms. 

Now is not the best time of year for gills but you might score a couple, along with a possible crappie and/or white bass.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

Since the water is colder this time of year, they probably wouldn't chase a tube around, right? Or I guess at least a tube tipped with a worm wouldn't give any advantage over a jig with worm and no tube?

Well, we'll see how we do. One additional question, would crappie filet the same as bluegill?


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Bhuij said:


> One additional question, would crappie filet the same as bluegill?


Crappie and bluegill are in the same family and have virtually the same anatomy. Use the same cleaning technique for either one.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

Excellent; thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Used to be tons in Deer Creek. Used to catch hundreds of them from shore jigging off the steep rocks back when we had a camp trailer up there (where the new beach area is now).


-DallanC


----------

